# so how many of these things are stateside?



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

so i live in Hawaii, on the Big Island, and recently went to O'ahu for a car show that my buddies shop was hosting. i knew the car was on island, i've seen pictures of it in the HI regional section. there was an A3 8L there, beuatiful car, checker board seats and all. the car was H&R's old display car. i am curious as to how many A3/S3 8L or 8P's are in the U.S.? i know there was the black one on widened steelies from Texas, but i heard that car isn't around anymore. so who's got 'em?


----------



## 98mkiiigtivr6 (May 24, 2010)

i want one also... the RS3 is my dream car... aside from the R32. but im in the states and i just don't know. They have new ones 06+ i think, but those are 40-55k.... -_-


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Hawaii5-0 said:


> so i live in Hawaii, on the Big Island, and recently went to O'ahu for a car show that my buddies shop was hosting. i knew the car was on island, i've seen pictures of it in the HI regional section. there was an A3 8L there, beuatiful car, checker board seats and all. the car was H&R's old display car. i am curious as to how many A3/S3 8L or 8P's are in the U.S.? i know there was the black one on widened steelies from Texas, but i heard that car isn't around anymore. so who's got 'em?


6 that I know of.

One is the H & R old display car, dunno where that is now, but if you say in HI, that would make sense why I haven't seen/heard of it.

One is in Colorado. 

Two are in Texas, I own one (the black one on widened steelies you spoke of), then there is another guy with a gold A3 with a ko4 turbo swap. 

One is at GMP performance, which they have built into a track monster.

One is owned by a lady in PA, who has since put a R32 motor with a s/c.

There is a rumor that I've heard several times of a Imola Yellow S3 owned by a lady at Audi of America, but I've never seen it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Is that rumored yellow one supposed to be at Audi of America in Herndon? I've never seen it.

There's one (maybe the PA one) that keeps showing up at East Coast events that's also navy blue so could be the H&R car.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Is that rumored yellow one supposed to be at Audi of America in Herndon? I've never seen it.
> 
> There's one (maybe the PA one) that keeps showing up at East Coast events that's also navy blue so could be the H&R car.


I heard that years ago. Never saw it, I just heard a lady who works for them had one.

I know there was a guy who works for VW R&D team and brought his yellow A3 (8P) when he did his work here. But he's back in Germany now.










The blue one you see at shows is Cat's. She's from PA with Black tags. It's not H&R's old car though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

That's the one.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I've seen one around the Baltimore / DC area in the past - it belongs to a German guy who uses the same BMW motorcycle dealership that I do. I can't remember totally, but I think it may have been here on diplomatic plates, or a personal import of someone who works for the German embassy or something like that.

-Tim


----------



## IvanR (Aug 31, 2010)

i have one S3 8l


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

wow it only took 3 months but this thread got some replies .

these things are frickin' sexy, i just seen a pic of the blue on w/ green wheels in PVW this morning.

i heard a s tory about some dude getting crazy and running from the cops and flipping an A3 at one of the big VW shows a few years back, can anybody confirm or deny?

here are pics of the one in HI


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Hawaii5-0 said:


> i heard a s tory about some dude getting crazy and running from the cops and flipping an A3 at one of the big VW shows a few years back, can anybody confirm or deny?
> ]


I didn't flip it, just wrecked it three times actually. It was a bad idea.


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cort said:


> I didn't flip it, just wrecked it three times actually. It was a bad idea.


:what: craaaazy!! you still have the car, or is it gone for good?


----------



## wdbdy2000s4 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hawaii5-0 said:


> :what: craaaazy!! you still have the car, or is it gone for good?


fixed and sold to the luckiest person in the US...That thing is sexxxyyyy as ever....

It was cool meeting you at H20 Cort (we had a discussion Saturday night regarding stealies and the usability of the back seat. haha :laugh


----------

